#ubuntu-tr 2011-04-04
<pajero> backspace tuşu neden firefoxda bir  önceki sayfaya götürmez arkadaş
<ronak> Debian'ı kurdum nihayet:))
<ronak> Birde net bağlantı sorunu çözsem tamamdır
<ronak> Debian 6.0.0 kurdum,ama kablosuz ağı görmüyor
<ronak> Bu konuda bilgisi olup yardımcı olacak arkadaş varmı?
<BrozaC> slm
<zubak> sa
<Kartagis> günaydın zubak
<zubak> günaydın
<varadero> güaydın
<student> selam
<zubak> as
<zubak> this is a book it is a pencil
<zubak> Where is Mr brown
<student> boot etmek için bekleme süresini 1 saniye yapıp öntanımlı işletim sistemini win7 yapmak istiyorum; crunchbang kullanıyorum; grub.cfg >>> http://paste.linux-sevenler.org/index.php?id=32401
<student> yardımcı olabilirseniz sevinirim.
<zubak> grub2 den anlamam
<zubak> ama yer değiştirsen hallolur belki
<zubak> numaralandıryoduk grubda bunda numara göremedim
<student> set default="0"
<student> burayı 1 yapıp denemek istiyorum ama
<student> olur mu?
<student> set timeout=5
<student> bir de bunu süre için 1 yapacağım
<student> yanlış bir şey yapmak istemiyorum
<student> sanki bir yerlerden yeni grub versiyonlarında yapılandırma dosyalarına elle müdahale etmiyoruz gibi bir şeyler okumuştum
<student> tırsıyorum
<student> zubak
 * Syswork merhaba.
<Syswork> arkadaşlar gcc.gnu.org den indirdiğim gcc sürümünü redhat sunucuya tftpd ile attıktan sonra ne şekilde kurabilirim? ya da kurabilir miyim?
<acemi> red hatin kendi deposundaki gccyi neden kullanmiyorsun
<Syswork> acemi: kendi deposundakini kuramadım :S
<Syswork> yum install gcc diyorum tepki yok :S
<acemi> neden kuramadin, sorunsuz kurulmasi lazim
<acemi> yum ile halletmeye calis, oteki turlu cok sorun yasarsin
<Syswork> yum search gcc diyorum bir şey bulmuyor
<Syswork> yum install gcc diyorum yine tepki yok :S
<acemi> depo bilgilerin eksik veya paket adi baskadir
<acemi> yum ile hallet
<Syswork> var mı bir önerin peki depodakini kurmakla alakalı ?
<acemi> red hat forumlarindan bak yum ile ilgili
<Syswork> bir yerden redhat cd nin içeriği haricinde depodan yüklemeye izin vermiyor gibi bir şeyler duymuştum?
<Syswork> :S
<Syswork> ücretli olarak sunduğu için package ları
<Syswork> ?
<zubak> ubucular bi sıkıntım var küçük
<zubak> önceden nautilusun yan panelinde ağ zimgesi olurdu tıklar ağdaki diğer bilgisayarlarla paylaşım yapardım
<zubak> şimdi orada öle bişey gözükmüyor
<zubak> geçenlerde nautilus güncellemiştim
<zubak> o simgeyi nasıl bulabilirim yada ne yapmam lazım
<zubak> downgrade'den nefret ederim başka öneri alayım :D
<zubak> hmm buldum
<zubak> wtf
<Syswork> bize de öğret bilgimiz olsun başımıza gelirse zubak ? :S
<zubak> Syswork, üstten yerleri seçiyon geliyor
<zubak> ne zaman değiştirdim bilmiyorum ama :S
<Syswork> :S
<Syswork> sevindim çözdüğüne
<ronak> slarikan:dostum ne yaptın,çözebildin mi sorununu?
<slarikan> bilmiyom
<slarikan> dil paketlelrini yükleyemiyom
<slarikan> depolarda hata veriyo
<Kartagis> horde kullanan var mı?
<slarikan> The repository might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and the correct writing of the repository address in the preferences.
<ronak> Slarikan: kurdun yani sonunda
<slarikan> kurdum şu anda dil le uğraşıyom
<slarikan> depolar hata veriyo
<ronak> Ubuntu gibi yaygın türkçe değildir ama
<ronak> Bende akşam debian'ı kurdum sonunda
<slarikan> iyi
<ronak> slarikan:localization manager hazır geldi mi?
<slarikan> hazır
<slarikan> hata veriyor
<slarikan> The download of the translation archive is incomplete.  This may indicate a temporary server failure or other #network problem.
<slarikan> Please try running addlocale again a little later and we will continue from whatever could be downloaded.
<ronak> pc'in sony vaio mu?
<slarikan> hayır toplama masaüstü
<slarikan> türkçe dil dosyası yok
<slarikan> http://ftp.nluug.nl/ibiblio/distributions/pclinuxos/pclinuxos/apt/pclinuxos/2010/SRPMS.kde4/
<varadero> slarikan pclinuxos mu kurdun
<varadero> ?
<slarikan> he
<varadero> kasma abi ya onlarla
<varadero> emeğine yazık
<slarikan> :(
<varadero> kullanacaksan temel linux larin dışına çıkma
<slarikan> ronak1: iyidir dedi bende kurdum
<slarikan> nihayet çalışan bi depo buldum
<slarikan> boşuna sevinmişim
<ronak1> ubuntu'dan sonra en son kullanıcı dostu sürüm
<ronak1> slarikan:debian kuramamıştın sen sanırım
<slarikan> kurdum
<slarikan> dolphin çalışmıyo
<wingless> marlin bitse de onu kullansak artık
<pajero> he ya
<zubak> marlin nedir
<varadero> slarikan son kullanıcı yahu
<varadero> fazla uğraşmaz ıvır zıvır uğraşamazda zaten
<pajero> bende ilk kullanıcıyım hocam
<pajero> ;)
<varadero> temel oturmuş linux sürümlerinin dışına çıkmaması lazım
<wingless> zubak: gnome için file manager
<zubak> hmm eyv
<varadero> laptop tavsiyesi olan varmı ?
<pajero> ucuz - pahalı ?
<pajero> dell latitude biraz pahalı fakat kaliteli cihaz
<pajero> ucuz olsun iş görsün dersen lenovo thinkpad
<varadero> 2000 tl civarı olacak
<varadero> mac olabilir
<varadero> dokunmatik başka bişi olabilir
<varadero> pajero :) varsa bişi haberim olsun
<varadero> pajero adetlide olabilir ilerde
<pajero> kendine istiyorsan sana özel bir ürün bakarız hocam
<varadero> http://www.bimeks.com.tr/urun/1002/115254/apple-macbook-air-z0jjq-z0jj000dm-.aspx
<varadero> nasil bu ?
<acemi> varadero: packard bell aldim ben gecenlerde debian ile co iyi calisiyor
<varadero> hangi model
<varadero> ?
<zubak> packard fiyat performans şampiyonu
<acemi> simdi yanimda degil, model de aklimda degil, aksama soylerim
<acemi> ama linux kullanacaksan her seyi sorunsuz calisiyor
<acemi> http://www.hepsiburada.com/Liste/packard-bell-nm85-jn-108tk-intel-core-i3-380m-3gb-320gb-14-tasinabilir-bilgisayar/ProductDetails.aspx?productId=bd760381&categoryId=98
<acemi> muhtemelen bu
<acemi> 1200 tlye aldim kdv dahil
<ronak> Debian squeeze'de kablosuz ağı görmeme sorunu devam ediyor hala
<ronak> Bilgisi olan ark.varmıydı acaba?
<ronak> Wicd'de işe yaramadı
<ronak> Network-manager ve network-manager-gnome'de öyle...
<ronak> Kabloyla bağlanabiliyorum ama
<BrozaC> slm
<acemi> ronak: non-free depodan firmwareleri kurman lazim
<ronak> tamam,bir deneyip döneyim
<ronak> acemi,dostum tekrarlarmısın,notum uçtu
<acemi> ronak: non-free depodan firmwareleri kurman lazim
<ronak> acemi:
<acemi> son sozu acemi oldu
<utdmr> merhaba. root olarak açılan qt programının temasını nasıl ayarlarız, özellikle simge teması sorun, qtconfig de sadece stil seçiliyor?
<acemi> qt programini root olarak acani once doverek basla
<utdmr> ya sistem dosyalarını değiştiriyor, startupmanager tarzı bir şey
<wingless> root'un ne işi olur temayla, simgeyle
<pajero> nası yani
<pajero> root odunmu
<utdmr> ya programda simge olmayınca
<enessss> uygulamada root olarak işlemler yapılması gerekiyor. fakat qt tema ayarlamamız gerekiyor .nasıl yapabiliriz
<utdmr> anlaşılmıyor butonlar
<exper> s.a
<exper> arkadaşlar
<exper> javayı kurmak için yazılım merkezinden open jdk java 6 runtime var onu kursam yeterli mi??
#ubuntu-tr 2011-04-05
<exper> s.a
<varadero> iş arayan linux admini varmı ?
<varadero>  iş arayan linux admini varmı ?
<ronak> acemi:Non-free'den firmwe'leri indiremedim.Debian'ı üç tane DVD'den kurmuştum.Şimdi hangi paketi kurmak istesem,bu DVD'lerden birini takmamı istiyor,tarıyor,kablolu net bağım olmasına rağmen,''internet bağlantısı veya kurulum ortamını'' kontrol etmemi isteyerek paketleri yüklemiyor...Güncellemek istediğimdede de bu üç DVD'yi sırasıyla takmam gerekiyor.Böylelikle;1)Kablosuz ağa'a bağlanma sorunum devam ediyor 2)Paket kuramıyorum 3)Bu
<acemi> /etc/apt/sources.list dosyani duzenlemen lazim
<ronak> Şimdi sekiz DVD'yi tamamladım.Acaba Debian'ı silip,tekrar bu sekiz DVD ile mi kursam.Acaba o zamanda DVD'lere mahkum olurmuyum sürekli...Yukarıdaki iki sorun çözülseydi tama olurdu,tabi başta ağ'a bağlanma...
 * gezegenci slm
<slarikan> ubuntu grub kurtarmaya çalışıyorum ama beçeremedim
<slarikan> grub a girdikten sonra root (hd tab yapıyorum alt satıra geçiyor
<slarikan> fdisk -l de Disk /dev/sda: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes var halbuki
<slarikan> şu and ubuntu 9,04 le açtım bilgisayarı
<slarikan> chrott yaptım ubuntu bulunan diske
<slarikan> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<slarikan> sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<slarikan> /dev/sda: Not found or not a block device.
<acemi> kurtarmak istedigin 0.04 mu
<acemi> 9.04
<slarikan> 11,04 e grub u grub2 de grub cevirdim
<acemi> 11.04 calisirken mi cevirdin
<slarikan> şimdi 9,10 la denedim kurulum yapmak gibi yaptım gelişmişte grub kur geldi
<slarikan> evet
<slarikan> sonrada pardusla grub kurtardım
<slarikan> ama ubuntu açılmadı
<acemi> corba olmus
<slarikan> bi reboot edip geleyim
<acemi> bi kere grub2 harika birsey eski grubu bosver artik
<slarikan> pardus açılmıyo
<acemi> acilir
<slarikan> bi reboot edeyim bakalım ne oldu
<slarikan> sanki kurtarır gibi yaptı
<slarikan> ubuntu 11,04 betada dil desteğini açamıyorum
<slarikan> tıklıyorum bişey gelmiyor
<D3814N> ben alpha kurmustum, birsürü sey daha tam calismiyor
<D3814N> debian'dan vazgecmeyecen :)
<wingless> o yüzden alpha olabilir mesela
<D3814N> lol tabiki öyle de
<D3814N> ben ubuntuya eskiden beri sicak bakmiyorum
<D3814N> bu unity davasini da sevmedim
<wingless> ben de sevmedim, bir kere kullanmaya çalıştım, bir daha da açmadım
<D3814N> tabi bunlar kisisel seyler. Ubuntu da debian based, yani iyi bi distro
<D3814N> wingless, valla alisilir belki de, ben gnome'dan baska WM de kullanamiyorum
<D3814N> tam eski kafayim galiba :)
<wingless> gnome WM değil, desktop environment
<D3814N> pardon
<D3814N> dogru dedin
<wingless> önemli değil orası da
<wingless> debian desktop OS olmaya çalışmıyor, universal OS olmaya çalışıyor
<acemi> desktopda da cok iyi
<wingless> bu yüzden ubuntu benim daha kolayıma geliyor, zaten birçok şey düşünülmüş
<acemi> bizim butun sulale debian kullaniyor masaustunde
<wingless> iyi zaten, kötü demedim
<D3814N> ubuntu olmasa ben linuxe gecemezdim
<D3814N> ben 5.04 te kurdum, her sey calisiyordu
<D3814N> en önemlisi internete baglandi
<wingless> :)
<D3814N> öbür distrolarla neler denedim bilsen
<D3814N> :)
<D3814N> Suse vardi, kitaplari yaninda, en as 2 kilo kitap
<D3814N> yinede internete giremiyodum, modemi kuramiyoduk filan
<wingless> kurduktan sonra sorun çıkmıyordu ama kurması işkenceydi
<D3814N> valla
<D3814N> bi de partition filan, text mode ile hic yapamazdim
<wingless> driver sorunları halloldu sayılır, şu an linux'un önünde duran tek şey X standardı
<acemi> text modu milletin neden kullanamadigini hala anlayabilmis degilim
<wingless> CLI öğrenmek zor da ondan
<wingless> bir kere kullanılacak komut için 3 saat öğrenmek istemiyor kimse
<acemi> cli mi dediniz, ben text mod kurulumu kasdettim
<D3814N> acemi, text modu gibi hizli bisey varmi dimi
<wingless> ha text mode kurulum, pardon
<D3814N> gerci debian'da ilk bastan wireless baglanti da olmuyo bende
<acemi> non-offical kurulum cdsi kullanacaksin, non-free suruculerin yer aldigi
<D3814N> wireless card görüyo fakat routeri görmüyo
<acemi> resmi kurulum cdlerinde ozgur olmayan suruculer yok
<D3814N> acemi, sistem kurulduktan sonra wireless oluyo
<acemi> non-free depoyu kuruyorsan oradan ekliyordur
<D3814N> olabilir, ben depolari ekliyom evet
<suigeneris> selam
<suigeneris> networkmanager'a ne yapmam gerek ki dns'i tekrar modeme versin?
<wingless> suigeneris: nasıl yani?
<wingless> routerdan mı kullansın dns'i?
<s0u][ight> slm
<suigeneris> wingless, hallettim, yanlış dosyaya bakıyormuşum
<wingless> ok
<wingless> selam
<ronak_1> slarikan: çözmüşmüydün sorununu?
<slarikan> ronak_1: hangi olayı
<ronak_1> PClinuxOs
<slarikan> yok çözemedim
<slarikan> dil yüklenmiyo
<ronak_1> Hiç mi?
<slarikan> hiç
<slarikan> hata veriyo locasyon muydu
<slarikan> o işte sona gitmiyo
<ronak_1> Evet
<ronak_1> Ben bir sanalda kurayım sonra
<slarikan> döndüm pardus 2009,2 ye
<ronak_1> Eh dil sorunu yok onun:)
<slarikan> evet
<slarikan> 2011 çok kasıyo
<slarikan> kubuntuda kullanılabilir durumda değil
<slarikan> o da çok kasıyo
<ronak_1> fedora'ya bakmışmıydın?
<slarikan> fedora daha hantal geldi bana
<slarikan> 5 cd indir boşuna diyorum
<slarikan> yenisini indirmiyorum
<ronak_1> Sana slax gibi birşeyler lazım
<slarikan> yok
<slarikan> bana kde yi iyi kullanan bişey lazım
<slarikan> türkçe problemi olmayan
<ronak_1> PCLinuxOs dilden kaybetti,yoksa kde'yi çok iyi kullanıyorsu
<ronak_1> kullanıyordu
<slarikan> hayret fedora tek cd demiş
<ronak_1> Bendeki son sürümü tek DVD
<ronak_1> Fedora 14
<slarikan> fedora nın ana sürümü kde mi gnome mi
<ronak_1> fedora daha önce kde kullanıyordu
<ronak_1> şimdi varsayılan olarak gnome
<ronak_1> ana sürümü bilmiyorum
#ubuntu-tr 2011-04-06
<slarikan> Türçe sitesine en son 9. ayda yazı yazılmış
<ronak_1> Red Hat kökenlidir
<ronak_1> İlk sürümlerine bakmadım
<ronak_1> LinuxMint kullandın sanırım
<ronak_1> işini görmedimi
<slarikan> evet
<ronak_1> Knoppix'i de önereceğim sana
<ronak_1> Bilmiyorum denedin mi?
<slarikan> yok
<ronak_1> Kde kullanır
<ronak_1> Kurulumunda sıkıntı yaşamadım
<slarikan> kurulanı çalışanı ayrımı bunun
<ronak_1> Bu biraz farklı.sabit diske kurulum gerektirmeden çalışıyor
<slarikan> ayarların uçuyo yani
<ronak_1> Hayır
<ronak_1> on-the-fly denilen havada çalışma sistemine sahip
<ronak_1> Tüm sistem 2 veya 3 GB'ye sıkıştırılmı,her açılışta çözülerek çalışmaya başlıyor
<slarikan> windeki bilgileri kurtarmak amaçlı kullanılabilir bişey gibi geldi
<slarikan> bugün grub sorununu çözdüm
<slarikan> şimdi hepsi açılıyo
<slarikan> pclinuxos u açayım bakalım dil yükleyecekmi
<ronak_1> Debian'ın işler bir Türkçe IRC kanalı varmıydı acaba?
<slarikan> yok gene yüklemedi
<slarikan> demekki gecici bi problem değilmiş
<ronak_1> Anladım
<ronak_1> Knoppix kurtarmalık bir şey değil,bir araştır göreceksin
<ronak_1> Debian kullandın mı hiç
<ronak_1> Belki yardımın dokunur
<ronak_1> ırc kanalı bomboş debian'ın
<slarikan> 4,6,1 güncellemesi varmış
<ronak_1> Sürümün mü?
<slarikan> evet debian boş durumda
<slarikan> pclinuxos un
<ronak_1> Güncelle sende
<slarikan> kde 4,6,1 güncellemesi
<slarikan> güncelle dedim
<ronak_1> debian'a ait başka oda yok mu?
<slarikan> debian.tr
<slarikan> - değil nokta lı yapmışlar
<ronak_1> Tamam girdim
<slarikan> orda pek konuşan olmaz
<slarikan> yada ben girdiğimde konuşmuyolar
<ronak_1> Bizim burasıda pek farklı değil:(
<slarikan> evet
<slarikan> millet pardus kanalında soruyo artık
<slarikan> ubuntu debian sorularını
<ronak_1> Yada o kadar genellemeci cevap alıyorum ki,insan neyi nasıl yapacağını anlamıyor
<slarikan> ben biraz alıştım
<slarikan> 4 yılı geçti pardus kullanmaya başlayalı
<ronak_1> Ben Unix'ten BSD,Solaris Linux'tan Debian'dan türeyenleri kullandım,şimdi debian'a geçtim
<ronak_1> Pekte hoşuma gitti
<slarikan> ben kde sini kurdum
<ronak_1> Ama sorunlarına iki gündür çözüm bulmakta zorluk çekiyorum
<slarikan> dolphini çalıştıramadım
<ronak_1> Kablosuz ağı görse,nete bağlanıp,arar tararım
<ronak_1> Ama ağı görmüyor
<slarikan> :D
<slarikan> pardus 2011 de öyle
<ronak_1> Kabloyla bağlanıyorum
<slarikan> kablosuz ağ probleme çok fazla
<ronak_1> Oda pek mümkün olmuyor
<ronak_1> PC'm de ubuntu ve win yüklü.Tabi Debian'ı kurdum,win açılmıyor,ubuntuyla bağlanıyorum nete
<slarikan> ben bu akşam hallettim
<slarikan> hepsi açılıyo
<ronak_1> Bitti mi yani
<slarikan> win pardus ubuntu pclinuxos
<slarikan> hepsi
<ronak_1> Sevindim valla
<slarikan> ubuntu 11,04 beta
<slarikan> 3 gündür uğraşıyorum
<ronak_1> Sanal'a pclinuxos kurulmak üzere
<slarikan> ubuntu pardusu görmüyo pardus ubuntuyu
<slarikan> sonunda hallettim
<ronak_1> Sabayon,backtrack 4,slax,ubuntu 11.04 beta sanalında yüklü zaten
<slarikan> :D
<ronak_1> Birde solaristen belenix
<ronak_1> Ama gel görki amiral gemin Debian oturmadı daha
<slarikan> foruma üye oldunmu debianın
<ronak_1> Üyeyim.mail listesinede üyeyim
<ronak_1> Yazdım,bakalım
<slarikan> orda cevap alabiliyormusun
<ronak_1> Bugün yazdım,daha çözüme dair cevap alamadım
<slarikan> benim üyelik onaylanmadı
<ronak_1> Linux'un programlama ve güvenlik mail listesi günlük faal
<ronak_1> Debian'ın mı?
<ronak_1> Onaylanmıştır
<slarikan> evet
<ronak_1> Otomatiğe almış onlar
<ronak_1> hotmail mi kullanıyorsun
<slarikan> evet
<ronak_1> Hotmail sayfasından mailini aç
<ronak_1> ve gereksiz kutusuna bak
<slarikan> baktım
<slarikan> Hesabınız hala adminin onaylamasını bekliyor. 			
<ronak_1> bir de direkt debian forumuna git adını şifreni bir yaz bakalım
<slarikan> böyle yazıyo forumda
<slarikan> denedim işte
<ronak_1> Böyle bir sıkıntı vardı,çözdük diye yazmışlardı
<ronak_1> Yazarım foruma
<slarikan> ahanda bitti güncelleme birsürü hata yazıyor
<slarikan> şaka gibi
<ronak_1> Gerçeketen
<ronak_1> Ne bu ya
<ronak_1> Bunlar kolay kurulan son kullanıcı dostu sürümler genellikle
<ronak_1> Centos,Debian olsa anlarım
<slarikan> dolphine tıklıyorum neyle açayım diyo
<slarikan> bi yenide başlatayım
<slarikan> şaka gibi
<slarikan> kendiliğinden türçe oldu
<ronak_1> :)
<ronak_1> Dolphin ne alemde
<slarikan> açıldı
<ronak_1> eh hayırlı olsun demek düşer bizede:)
<ronak_1> Yada darısı başımıza:)
<slarikan> ofis kurmaya çalışıyom takıldı
<ronak_1> Open Office mi?
<ronak_1> LibreOffice mi
<slarikan> ikiside
<slarikan> depodada yok
<ronak_1> Hazır gelmişti bana OpenOffice,ilginç
<slarikan> libre office yöneticisi var
<slarikan> birde get ofenoffice var
<slarikan> masaüstünde
<ronak_1> Sistemi kurduysan.bunları yaparsın
<ronak_1> Paket olarak bukup getirip kurulabilirler
<ronak_1> Sıkıntı olmaz biliyorsun
<ronak_1> Pardusta kablosuz sorununu nasıl çözmüştün sen
<slarikan> benim basitti
<slarikan> frmware dosyası bulmuşlar onu attık düzeldi
<slarikan> 2009 da yok zaten
<slarikan> masaüstü kabloile bağlanıyom artık hem
<ronak_1> Benimkisi lap-top kabloyla pek olmauyor
<ronak_1> Firmwareleri indiremedim
<slarikan> hımm
<ronak_1> Paket kuramıyorum
<ronak_1> Kurulumu 3 tane dvd ile yapmıştım
<slarikan> frimware kurulmuyo
<ronak_1> Şimdi ne zaman bir paket kurmaya kalksam dvd lerden birini istiyor
<slarikan> dosyayı indirip frimware dizinine atıyon sadece
<slarikan> onu kaldır işaretini
<ronak_1> taradıktadn sonra internet bağl.yok
<ronak_1> kurulum ortamına bak diyor kurmuyor
<slarikan> ben kaldırmıştım
<ronak_1> Neyi kaldırayım
<slarikan> cd seçeneğini kaldırma imkanın var
<ronak_1> neredn kaldırıyorum
<ronak_1> Başta kuaraken mi
<slarikan> yazılım kaynaklarına gir
<slarikan> yok  kurulduktan sonra
<slarikan> şu anda tam hatırlamıyorum
<ronak_1> Y.K'ye girdim
<ronak_1> Ä°nceliyorum
<ronak_1> Third-Party Software kısmında dvd'lerin ismi var
<ronak_1> Bunların başındaki işaretlerimi kaldırıyorum
<slarikan> he işte onların işaretlerini kaldır
<ronak_1> tamam
<slarikan> artık dvd istemez
<slarikan> cd herneyse
<ronak_1> Tamamdır dostum,bu sorunu çözdük
<slarikan> :D
<ronak_1> Sıra geldi,ağ sorununa
<ronak_1> Sağolasın
<slarikan> sende saol
<slarikan> ben çıkıyom
<slarikan> iyi geceler
<ronak_1> Ä°yi geceler
<ronak_1> De ark çıkmış bile
<zubak> ubucular
<zubak> suse studio gibi kendi ubu distromu oluşturabileceğim bi pro varmı
<zubak> TRollinux geliyor D:
<varadero> farkettim trollüğü
<varadero> remastersys
<zubak> varadero, eyv
<zubak> inşallah kullanımı basittir troll olarak karmaşık bi programla trollinux kasmak mantıksız olur
<varadero> acaip basit
<varadero> tulga yi bile onla yaptılar o derece basit
<varadero> ubuntuyu kur yapılandır aha bu çalışan hali distroya çevir diye bir tuş var bas
<varadero> bu kadar
<zubak> hımm
<zubak> eyimiş
<zubak> ama kendi ubuntumu trolleştirmem gerek pff
<zubak> yada virtual yapıcam
<varadero> virtualbox kullan
<zubak> virtual evet
<zubak> daha mantıklı
<varadero> kendi ubuntu nu trolleştir
<zubak> varadero, TRoll linux manyak olcek :D
<varadero> home dosyalarini alma sadece sistem ayarlarini al diye tuş var
<zubak> hmm ok
<zubak> varadero, bu arada tuş yok konsoldan kullanıyorum :D
<zubak> deneme amaçlı oluşturuyorum bi tane
<zubak> becerirsen güzel olcek
<zubak> m
<Kartagis> kullanıcıların sanal olması ne belaymış ya
<Kartagis> heh
<Kartagis> ama vazgeçmeyeceğim
<Kartagis> belki de sonradan uğraşsam teker teker, bu kadar uğraşmazdım
<varadero> ,
<varadero> linux unix admin olarak iş arayan varmı ?
<ronak_> Paket adresleri /etc/apt/sources.list dosyasına nasıl ekleniyor yada yazılıyor acaba?
<wingless> ronak_: apt-add-repository
<ronak_> wingless:http://wiki.debian.org/iwlagn sayfasındaki ''# Debian Squeeze/6.0
<ronak_> deb http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian squeeze main contrib non-free'' adresini eklemem lazım.Bunu dediğine nasıl uyduracağım?
<Kartagis> sudo echo "deb http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian squeeze main contrib non-free" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<varadero> linux unix admin olarak iş arayan varmı ?
<ronak_> wingless:kartagis:yardım için teşekkürler
<Kartagis> varadero: şu anda her şey belli olsaydı ben isterdim
<varadero> vala acil lazim yahu
<varadero> ben ayriliyorum işten yerine adam bul diyorlar
<ronak_> Post Merge: Bugün  16:36:01
<ronak_> PHoenix'in belirttiği yönetimi denedim,kablosuz ağa bağlanamama sorunum çözüldü.Diğer sorunları forumu tarayarak çözerim sanırım.Forumdan PHoenix,Fortan,#Ubuntu-tr IRC kanalından Slarikan ve Kartagis,#debian.tr IRC kanalından Yuxel nickli arkadaşlara çok teşekkür ediyorum...
<ronak_> Debian Forumu
<Kartagis> ronak_: :)
<ronak_> Emeğe saygı:)
<turkbu> slm
<zubak> as
<turkbu> ffmpeg i bi türlü çalıştıramadım arkadaşlar
<turkbu> sunucu işinden anlayn yardım etsin lütfen
<zubak> sunucu ffmpeg?
<turkbu> evt
<zubak> amacın nedir bi baştan anlatasan
<turkbu> ffmpeg i paket yöneticisinden kurdum ama
<turkbu> sunucuda görmüyor farklı bir yolu var herhalde
<turkbu> örneğin pardus da rahatlıkla görmüştü
<zubak> ffmpeg komut satırından çalışır
<zubak> aç uçbirimi yaz ffmpeg
<turkbu> biraz fazla oldu
<turkbu> yapıştırma sitesi neydi
<zubak> dpaste
<zubak> pastebin
<turkbu> http://dpaste.com/529379/
<zubak> bilemiyorum
<turkbu> :(
<turkbu> en iyisi centos server garanti olur en azından
<pajero> ne için kullanılacak sunucu üzerinde ffmpeg
<turkbu> video ve dosya
#ubuntu-tr 2011-04-07
<erthon> selam millet
<erthon> dün bir disk aldım ama mbr'nin yazıldığı ilk bölüm 512 bayt yerine 4kb imiş ve minimal ubuntu kurulumunu tamamladıktan sonra açılmadı :)
<erthon> daha önceden tecrübesi ya da fikri olan var mı?
<erthon> açılmadı=boot etmedi*
<zubak> sa
<erthon> double selam zubak
<zubak> eyv
<adil_> gnome 3 ü yüklemek için  normal güncelleştirme yöneticisinden güncelleştirme gelmesini mi
<adil_> beklemem gerekiyor
<adil_> acaba?
#ubuntu-tr 2011-04-08
<zubak> sa
<Kartagis> merhaba yasin
<ssa> selam
<ssa> ubuntu bu defa yapmış olayı
 * gezegenci slm
<_haps_> yns
#ubuntu-tr 2011-04-09
<dogukan> merhaba
<wingless> selam
<dogukan> linuxmint'i nasıl usb belleğe yazdırabilirim? sudo dd if.... ve unetbootin işe yaramadı
<dogukan> ubuntu ile pek alakası yok ama olsun :P
<dogukan> bu arada debian tabanlı olan versiyondan bahsediyorum
<dogukan> http://wiki.debian.org/BootUsb şurası işimi görür galiba
<zubak> sa
<omur> Selamlar iyi akşamlar
<omur> Skype web cam konusunda yardım edebilecek birisi var mı acaba
<muratsplat> People Nearby kullanan var mı ?
<gsezen> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2011-04-10
<Blaguvest> selamlar
<vanvenu> selamlar
<zubak> ubucular gnome 3 takılan varmı ben gibi
<zubak> pencere kenarlarını nasıl değiştiririm bilmiyorum yardım lazım
<zubak> pencere kenarlarını galiba elle değiştirecem
<Blaguvest> merhaba
<Blaguvest> deb paket hazirladim ama section kismini kendi istesim bir kategori olusturum oraya kurmasini yapamadim yardima ihtiyacim var
#ubuntu-tr 2012-04-02
<varadero> slm
<ikonia> any english speakers awake at the moment please ?
<Gamblerz> no
<badZeppelin> yes
<varadero> depends :)
<brozac> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2012-04-03
<ibrahim_> merhaba arkadaşlar
<ibrahim_> javascript  konusunda  birşey  soracaktım
<ibrahim_> bilgisi olan  var mı ?
#ubuntu-tr 2012-04-04
<alp> Iyi aksamlar
<alp> kimse var mi?
<alp> Burada kimse var mi?
<cancan3535> selam kolay gelsın
<cancan3535> 3 gundur wıreless kartımı tanıtamıyorum, butun dokumanları okudum ama yapamadım, bana uzaktan baglanıp yapabılecek bı gonullu arkadas varmı acaba?
<cancan3535> flood yapmak ıstemıyorum olumlu veya olumsuz bır cevap verırsenız sevınırım
#ubuntu-tr 2012-04-05
<s0u][ight> slm
<Guest17501> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2012-04-07
<moonshield> Selam
<moonshield> Kimse var mi?
<brozac> ben varım
<brozac> ama muhtemelen sorunun cevabını blmiyorum
<brozac> :)
<badZeppelin> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2012-04-08
<EbubekirK> selamlar
<omerozkan> Merhabalar
<Gamblerz> mrb
<omerozkan> nasılsınız
<Gamblerz> archtan anlayan var mý arkadaþlar
<Gamblerz> tþkler
<Gamblerz> siz
<omerozkan> tesekkurler
<Gamblerz> rica ederim
<Gamblerz> archtan anlayan var mý arkadaþlar
#ubuntu-tr 2013-04-01
<varadero> Slm
<turgay> a.s
<Guest66057> intel py hatası nasıl giderilir
<murat_> intel.py hatası nasıl düzeltılır
<murat> intel.py hatası ne acaba
<turgay> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2013-04-02
<edemirci1> merhaba
<Kartagis> merhaba edemirci1
<edemirci1> squid server kullanan var mı ?
<nick|here> edemirci1: sorunu sor bilen varsa cevaplar
<murat_> bır tıklıyom
<murat_> 4 giriş yabıyom
<ElixirVitae> Hello, #ubuntu-tr
<ozcanesen> ElixirVitae, selam
<ElixirVitae> Nasıl gidiyor proje işleri ozcanesen?
<ozcanesen> en-linuxclipper zorlayacak ya c++ ile geliştirmeye karar verdik
<ozcanesen> hiçbir bilgim yok bu konuda
<ozcanesen> araştırma öğrenme evresindeyim
<ozcanesen> terra ise harika hatta en son guake geliştiricilerinden mail aldım bazı kısımlarını kullanmak istiyorlar
<ElixirVitae> Ooo, tebrik ederim.
<ozcanesen> sen de başvuracaktın yakından eğitim'e yanlış hatırlamıyorsam ne oldu da vazgeçtin?
<ozcanesen> teşekkür ederim
<ElixirVitae> Konuştum biraz.
<ElixirVitae> Beni çok, çok aşacaktı.
<ElixirVitae> Başvuranlar da daha deneyimliydi.
<ElixirVitae> Başka sefere artık.
<ElixirVitae> ;_;
<ozcanesen> aynen sonu olan bir iş değil zaten gönüllü olduğu sürece hep devam eder sanırım
<ElixirVitae> Yakın takipte olmayı planlıyorum ama.
<Guest92865> slmlr
<Guest92865> ıntel.py hatası nasıl duzeltılır
<ElixirVitae> loglarını gönder Guest92865, bir bilen olursa cevaplanır
<ElixirVitae> Ä°ngilizcen varsa: #ubuntu
<genc> swap hatası olabilir
<genc> calışıyormu diye bak
<genc> pc kapat uyarısı geliyormu
<Guest92865> evet
<Guest92865> ingilizcem olsa
<Guest92865> adamlar ingilzce cevap yazmıslar zaten
<ozcanesen> Guest92865, hata veren dosyanın tam adı "apport-gpu-error-intel.py"
<ozcanesen> ise
<ozcanesen> internette bir çözüm verilmiş
<genc> daha önce sana tarif etmiştim sanırım
<Guest92865> free
<Guest92865> dedın abı
<Guest92865> dedın calışıyo
<Guest92865> mozılla calışıyorken cıkıyorsa sunları yabın dıyen bır forum vardı onlarıda yabtım
<Guest92865> gene cıkıyo
<Guest92865> abı bu swab dedıgın odın mi
<genc> sudo swapon
<genc> konutunu ver
<genc> sudo reboot
<genc> bak bakalım aynı hatayı alıyormusun
<Guest92865> sagol abı
<ElixirVitae> o/ ogny
<ogny> slm dost
<ElixirVitae> Hatsune Miku izle: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTXO7KGHtjI
<ogny> izliyim abi
<ogny> madem oyle diyorsun
<ogny> saclar nasil oyle
<ogny> animasyona bak be
<ogny> sen de rap dinlersen
<ogny> bi de benden gelsin o zaman ElixirVitae dost
<ogny> https://soundcloud.com/hidrafan/hidra-fenafila-k-featuring
<ogny> ElixirVitae: twitter var miydi senin hoca
<ElixirVitae> Milletin elindeki pırasa, dikkat et.
<ElixirVitae> Yok.
<ogny> ahh pirasalar sarmis ortami
<ogny> biz alalim voltamizi
<ElixirVitae> Soundcloudun JS yok mesajı çok güzelmiş.
<ElixirVitae> Sarmadı beni ogny.
<ogny> eh olur abi
<ElixirVitae> Rap çok hırçın.
<ogny> evet...
<ElixirVitae> Gelmiyor bana.
<ElixirVitae> Severdim bi' aralar ama.
<ElixirVitae> Barış abimizden gelsin: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sR2SrxOPRw4
<ogny> sagol
<ogny> kulagin pasi geciyor boyle
<ogny> :0
<ElixirVitae> :3
<Guest23273> genc abi gene oldu
<Guest23273> bu elekranın ortasında 2 kare belırdı
<genc> yinemi aynı hata
<Guest23273> bırı sıyah bırı beyaz
<Guest23273> evet
<genc> hata kodunu yapıştırsana
<Guest23273> onu raporladımkı
<Guest23273> ama kod yazmıyo
<Guest23273> ne yazdıgını googlede aratmıstım
<Guest23273> şimdi bulurum
<Guest23273> apport/apport-gpu-error-intel.py
<Guest23273> bu abi
<Guest23273> yanlız onunde /usr/bın gıbı bışeler vardı
<genc> ekran kartın intelmi
<Guest23273> evet
<genc> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<genc> konutunu ver
<Guest23273> tmm abi
<Guest23273> kuruluymuş abı
<Guest23273> neyse abı boyle takılak
<Guest23273> sıze ıyı aksamlar
<turgay> selam
<akar1m_> herkese selam
<akar1m_> web tasarımla uğraşan var mı aranızda
#ubuntu-tr 2013-04-03
<ogny> herkese selam
<Kartagis> ogny: selam,
<Kartagis> benim bir uygulamaya ihtiyacım var, belki sen bilirsin
<Kartagis> php'de yazılmış rezervasyon uygulaması
<ogny> rezervasyon
<ogny> acikcasi duymadim abi
<cmdexe> selam asl ?
<turgay> selam
<ozcanesen> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2013-04-04
<fnoyanisi> selam
<fnoyanisi> veee... iphonu u bağlayıp resimlere bakınca, unity göçer
<fnoyanisi> "Ubuntu is an African word for 'couldn't install Debian'"
<fnoyanisi> doğru mu acaba
<fnoyanisi> :)
<Kartagis> değil desem sazan mı olurum acaba?
<fnoyanisi> :) gittiiiii
<Kartagis> ?
<fnoyanisi> oldun
<fnoyanisi> ben de bakıyorum, debian ile arch a, nasıl diye
<turgay> 20 yaş üzeri binek araçlar piyasadan toplanacakmış
<fnoyanisi> yok artık
<turgay> alın verin ekonomi canlansın :)
<turgay> fnoyanisi:  teşvik diyoruz bunun adına
<turgay> devlet alıp kilosuıuna modeline bakıp ücret ödüyor her türlü mali  kaydını da siliyor
<fnoyanisi> :) oh oh
<turgay> 2013-20 = 1993
<turgay> dememkki 95 altı model kalmayacak piyasada
<turgay> benim araç 97 model az kalmış emekli olmasına
<fnoyanisi> 2013
<fnoyanisi> çıkar sıfırı
<fnoyanisi> 213
<fnoyanisi> topla
<fnoyanisi> 2+1+3
<fnoyanisi> eder 6
<fnoyanisi> kalsın kenarda
<fnoyanisi> 2013 vardı elde, yine çıkar sıfırı
<fnoyanisi> 213, topla 6 ile
<fnoyanisi> 219
<fnoyanisi> ne oldu?
<turgay> m.ö m.s  :D
<Kartagis> 639
<fnoyanisi> burada da orjinali var
<fnoyanisi> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxaA4bVzbRw
<fnoyanisi> 2013 te tutmuyor hesap
<turgay> ben bir modem sıfırlayam android işlem yapamıyor
<fnoyanisi> android ne ola?
<fnoyanisi> hiç güleceğim yoktu yahu
<fnoyanisi> http://alkislarlayasiyorum.com/icerik/74640/bir-solukta-elenmek-kim-milyoner-olmak-ister
<ElixirVitae> >eşinin verdigi tepkiden anladıgım kadarıyla bu akşam salonda uyuyacaksın güzel abim...
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<fnoyanisi> selam
<fnoyanisi> kimmiş salonda uyicak olan
<ElixirVitae> Bir solukta elenen abimiz.
<fnoyanisi> :)
<ElixirVitae> Yorumlar çok eğlendiriyor beni.
<fnoyanisi> hiç gülesim yoktu, adam güldürdü beni ya
<ElixirVitae> Hem güldüm hem üzüldüm.
<ElixirVitae> Eşinin ellerini birbirine vuruşu var ya...
<fnoyanisi> amcam hiç kitap okumamış ki
<fnoyanisi> bir solukta okudum desin
<fnoyanisi> :)
<Kartagis> abiler, ben php ile yazılmış iyi bir rezervasyon programı arıyorum. bilen var midur?
<fnoyanisi> kendin yazıver :)
<Kartagis> o kadar php bilsem ne güzel olur
<Kartagis> ama php bilgim sınırlı
<Kartagis> sprintf('%s', 'Hello world');, bu kadar
<Kartagis> şaka şaka
<fnoyanisi> int main() { char buf[32]; sprintf(buf,"%s",argv[1]); return 0; }
<fnoyanisi> ./a.out aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<fnoyanisi> SIGSEGV
<fnoyanisi> Kartagis : google da baktım, var bişeyler nette
<fnoyanisi> bir bak istersen
<Kartagis> sizin bildiğiniz ve kullandığınız var mı diye şeyetmiştim
<Kartagis> s/ve/veya/
<fnoyanisi> hmm... o yok bende :)
<turgay> http://www.zaytung.com/sondakikadetay.asp?newsid=207894
<fnoyanisi> çok duoğru
<fnoyanisi> olağan bir durum
<fnoyanisi> bana da "netten full film izle" zamalarında aynısı oluyor
<turgay> http://www.zaytung.com/sondakikadetay.asp?newsid=88 buda iyiymiş
<fnoyanisi> zaytung olur da iyi olmaz mı yahu
<fnoyanisi> barış manço'dan nostalji http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EyQ_LxQxUg
<turgay> münir nurettin selçuk http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEhDV4Yx56g
<fnoyanisi> alın gülün biraz http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KoR3xVwwd8
<turgay> fnoyanisi: http://www.trt.net.tr/anasayfa/canli.aspx?y=tv&k=trthd
<fnoyanisi> turgay : belgesel var :)
<turgay> birazda genel kültür şart :)
<fnoyanisi> profesör mü olacaz :D
<turgay> belirli bir sıcaklık ve 1 milyondan fazla basınç verildiğinde  hidrojen metalimsi hale geliyormuş
<fnoyanisi> maşallah
<turgay> zamanı öldürmemek gerek
<fnoyanisi> ben de tam o dediğin şeyi yapmaya çalışıyorum
<turgay> bende biraz sallanıp biraz kitap okuyacağım
<turgay> 20:00 gibi biraz dizi sonrasında uyku
<fnoyanisi> off....off...
<fnoyanisi> kitap okuma sabah otabüste, işe giderken
<fnoyanisi> sallanma, zaten sürekli yapıyom
<fnoyanisi> :)
<turgay> ben iş yürüyüş mesafesi 20 dakika sürmüyor :D
<turgay> personel aracı ile 5 dakika sanırım trafik şıkları ve trafik yüzünden
<fnoyanisi> yürümek daha iyi canım
<fnoyanisi> hadi size iyi günler
<lessent> iyi aksamlar..
<Kartagis> sana da lessent
<lessent> tesekkurler Kartagis..
<lessent> cinnamon ve gnome arasındaki fark nedir?
<Kartagis> cinnamon hiç denemedim
<Kartagis> bir şey söyleyemeyeceğim
<lessent> peki.. tesekkurler yine de..
<cmdexe> nassığız laynaxcılar
<ekolojik> bu hafta sonu şenlik var kaçırmayın
<cmdexe> enlik gelmiş neyime :(
<cmdexe> fnayanisi nerelerde bilen var mı ?
<cmdexe> fnoyan
<ekolojik> sebo da kayıp
<cmdexe> sebo iyidi ya ama cok cabuk alınıyrdu
<cmdexe> her konuda muhalif
<ekolojik> link vermeyi unutmuşum: http://www.ozguryazilimgunleri.org.tr/2013/etkinlik-programi/
<macbaren> ekolojik, kacirilmamasi gerekiyormus ama kacirdim bile :/
<ekolojik> henüz kaçmış saylmaz
#ubuntu-tr 2013-04-05
<fnoyanisi> slm
<Kartagis> selam fnoyanisi
<Kartagis> sabahleyin birisi seni arıyordu
<Kartagis> [23:04:46] <cmdexe> fnayanisi nerelerde bilen var mı ?
<fnoyanisi> vayyy
<fnoyanisi> çok selamlar söyleyin
<fnoyanisi> :)
<fnoyanisi> saatler uymuyor, görüşemiyorz
<fnoyanisi> ondandır
<fnoyanisi> cmdexe'ye selamlar diliyeyim
<Kartagis> fnoyanisi: &later tell ile dileyebilirsin
<fnoyanisi> nası oluyor o
<Kartagis> &later tell fnoyanisi bunun gibi
<f0und> Kartagis: The operation succeeded.
<fnoyanisi> &later tell cmdexe zamanların uyuşmamasından görüşemiyoruz. selamlar...
<f0und> fnoyanisi: The operation succeeded.
<fnoyanisi> aranızda arch kullanan var mı?
<turgay> selam
<fnoyanisi> hadi size iyi gunler
#ubuntu-tr 2013-04-06
<genc> slm
<genc> rdp sunucuları agda tarayan bir uygulama varmı
<turgay> selm
<murat> slmlr
<bilim> mrb
<bilim> kanalda xubuntu ile ilgili bilgi alabileceğim birileri varmı ?
<bilim> xubuntu için windows emulatör arıyorum fakat tutarlı bir program ve tutarlı bir sonuç alamadım, yardımcı olabilirmisiniz ?
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr
<ekolojik> a.s
<command> slm
<ekolojik> h.g
<ekolojik> özgür yazılım şenliği bitti
<command> gitmiyorum ki iç bi şenliğe
<command> bana göre bişey yok hep ıvır zıvır
<ekolojik> ben de merak edip gittim ama biraz geç kalmışım
<ekolojik> son yarım saate yetişebildim ondan da bşey anlamadım
<ls_> herkese iyi akşamlar
<ls_> nasılsınız arkadaşlar
<command> as
<command> ls_: asl ?
<ls_> command: saol bende iyiyim
<ls_> akşam akşam
<ls_> bakayım dedim
<ls_> kim var kim yok
<ls_> command: sen nasılsın
<ls_> ?
<command> süperim
<command> her zaman ki gibi
<ls_> aman allah iyiylik verisn
<command> amen
<ls_> hep sakin midir burası
<command> genelde
<command> kimse konuşmaz
<command> çoğunluk bot zaen
<ekolojik> sebo yok ondan sakin
<command> insan pek yok kanalda
<ekolojik> biz insanız yahu
<turgay> yaz geldi botları çıkardık
<ekolojik> bak nasıl konuşuluyor
<turgay> bizde insanız :D
<ekolojik> pardus kanalında bile ses yok burası normal gene
<ls_> pardus kanalıın ölmesi normalde
<command> pardus öldüüüüğ
<ls_> burası nedne sakin anlmaış değilim
<ls_> keşke java için de
<ls_> yada programalam aiçinde
<ekolojik> ölmedi küllerinden doğdu
<ls_> bir
<ls_> IRC kanalı
<ls_> olsa
<ekolojik> yaz geldi millet mayıştı galiba
<command> java sucks
<ekolojik> eskiden pardus kanalında laf yetiştiremezdik
<turgay> he hangi ülkeye tatile gitmsem diye düşünürler
<ekolojik> bi de ö.i vardı abi
<ekolojik> tabi"
<ls_> java sucks?
<ls_> neden ki?
<ls_> bizim özcan burada
<ls_> ozcanesen: ALOOO
<command> java olduğu için
<ls_> hayır onu demiyorum
<ls_> yani tr kanalı olsa
<turgay> yok mu?
<ls_> turgay: baktım ben bulamadım
<turgay> Türkiyenin nesi var ki osu olsun
<ls_> keşke olsa işte
<ls_>  bri ara java dergisi
<ls_> çıkardılar
<ls_> bunla r
<ls_> oda 3. sayıda
<ls_> battı
<ls_> ayıptır
<ls_> yahu
<command> muharrem erttaç
<command> onun başının altından çıkmıştı demi java dergisi ?
<ls_> sanırım evet
<ls_>  bende o ilk 3 sayı var
<ls_> ben 4. cüyü bekliyordum
<ls_> askerde iken
<ls_> kapanmış
<ElixirVitae> Konuya göre konuşan oluyor ls_.
<ElixirVitae> Hoşgeldin bu arada.
<command> ls_: java ile ne yapacaksın amacın ne ?
<ElixirVitae> Dergi olayları içinse normaldir öyle 2-3 sayıdan sonra ölmek.
<ls_> ElixirVitae: çok saol
<ekolojik> dergi olarak sudo var benim favorim
<ls_> abi java ve java teknolojilerini
<ls_> kullanıyorum ben
<ElixirVitae> İşi götürenler zaten az sayıdadır, sonra bırakan olunca sürdüren olmaz.
<ls_> bu arada TRT FM de
<ls_> süper parça çalıyor
<ls_> şuan
<turgay> ilahi mi?
<ls_> yok aydilge den sorma parçası
<ls_> iyimiş ama
<ls_> ElixirVitae: java içinde bri tr kanalı olsa diyeceğim ama IRC alışkanlığı kalmadı artık
<ElixirVitae> HD Audio Output: Follow Me by Kimiko Itoh
<turgay> ElixirVitae:   röntgenci  demesinler sonra
<ls_> ne oldu yaf
<turgay> ls_:  kanalın olması neyi ifade eder
<turgay> bir topluluk veya oluşum var mı ?
<ElixirVitae> Zor değil o kadar, kur bi' kanal~
<ElixirVitae> Gelen olur belki yolunu bulup.
<ElixirVitae> Arada reklam yap #java da.
<ElixirVitae> ( ¬‿¬)
<ls_> aslında sorun en başında IRC kanalının olmasında kaynaklanıyor
<ls_> sonrada alışkanlık
<turgay> birkaç kişi bir heves ile başlıyor sonraları iş güç yaşam kavgası  kopup gidiyor
<ls_> bizm insanımız sever anlık cevap almayı
<ls_> düşünsene abi
<ls_> derdi olan gelecek adam anlık sorusunu sorup kalacak
<ls_> düşünsene
<ls_> sen kanaldasın bri yandan işine bakıyorsun ben geliyroum
<turgay> türkiye de topluluk bir top yada pop starın fan külübünden başka bir şey olarak algılanmıyor :D
<ls_> kanal soruyu atıyorum
<command> yarın byük gün anons israile saldıracak
<ls_> sen bakıyorsun
<ls_> cevaplıyorsun yada
<ls_> sende merak ediyorsun
<ls_> istanbulhs nin kanalındayım şuan
<ls_> 3 kişiyiz
<ls_> gelen bri allahın kulu merhaba bile demedi
<command> settiriyim hs ye ya
<turgay> hs nedir ?
<command> hacker spaces
<ls_> istanbul hacker space
<ElixirVitae> &g help burn-out
<f0und> ElixirVitae: Preventing Burnout: Signs, Symptoms, Causes, and Coping Strategies: <http://www.helpguide.org/mental/burnout_signs_symptoms.htm>; What to Do When Youre Burned Out - Consequences of Stress ...: <http://www.oprah.com/spirit/What-to-Do-When-Youre-Burned-Out-Consequences-of-Stress>; Professional Burnout: <http://www.theravive.com/services/professional-burnout.htm>; Job burnout: How to spot (2 more messages)
<turgay> ls_: devir kötü
<ls_> turgay: bu söyleminden ne çıkarmalıyım
<ls_> ?
<ls_> şuan için yani
<ElixirVitae> &g help burn-out ubuntu
<f0und> ElixirVitae: BuildingCommunity/Burnout - Ubuntu Wiki: <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity/Burnout>; Try Ubuntu before you install it | Ubuntu: <http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/try-ubuntu-before-you-install>; Ubuntu Burnout Paradise Gaming - YouTube: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9SGQDi6SfM>; Burnout Paradise ubuntu Installation - YouTube: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mct1K09O5Gg>; (1 more message)
<ElixirVitae> ^ Ä°lk ubuntu wiki linkine bak ls_
<ElixirVitae> Online/IRC yardım işleri öyle kolay değil.
<ls_> ElixirVitae: baktım ama tam link verebilr misn
<ls_> ?
<ElixirVitae> Bu arada, bağlantım çok sallantıda, bir gidip geleyim.
<ElixirVitae> BuildingCommunity/Burnout - Ubuntu Wiki: <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity/Burnout>;
<ElixirVitae> ^ ls_
<ls_> ElixirVitae: okuyorum
<ElixirVitae> Geldim.
<ls_> ElixirVitae: okuyorum abi
<ls_> gğzel makale
<ls_> saol
<ls_> ElixirVitae: abi
<ls_> şimdi
<ls_> bu makale üzerine konuşalım istersen
<ElixirVitae> Konuşalım.
<ls_> şimdi
<ls_> abi bu rada yazılanların
<ls_> bize pek uyarlanmaıs
<ls_> mümkün
<ls_> değil
<ls_> anladığım kadarı ile
<ls_> netice itibarı
<ElixirVitae> Neden mümkün olmasın?
<ElixirVitae> Yardım sırasında yaşanabilecek bir problem değil mi?
<ls_> ElixirVitae: abi bri kere
<ls_> biz o aşamaya
<ls_> gelemeyiz
<ls_> aslıdna
<ls_> yani biizm insanımız
<ls_> biraz tembel dir
<ls_> okadar
<ls_> emek harcayıp soruyu adam gibi yazmaz
<ls_> herşey
<ls_> hazır önüne gelsn
<ls_> ister
<ElixirVitae> 13.04 e geçsem mi acaba...
<ls_> ElixirVitae: abi çıktı mı?
<ElixirVitae> Az kaldı.
<ls_> ElixirVitae: şuan ne kullanıyorsun bilmiyorum ama san atavsiyem
<ls_> bence ya cruncgbang
<ls_> dene
<ls_> yada 13.04 lts değilse kurma
<ElixirVitae> LTS iki yıla bir.
<ls_> hımmm
<ElixirVitae>  HexChat: 2.9.5 ** OS: Linux 3.2.0-39-generic-pae i686 ** Distro: Ubuntu "precise" 12.04 ** CPU: 2 x Inte(R) Core(TMM)2 Duo CPU     T8100  @ 2.10GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 800MHz ** RAM: Physical: 2,0GB, 36,7% free ** Disk: Total: 3,3TB, 52,7% free ** VGA: NVIDIA Corporation G86 [GeForce 8400M GS] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL
<ElixirVitae> 8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller ** Uptime: 2h 26m 31s **
<ls_> bende Xubuntu 12.10 vrdı sürekli arıza çıkardı
<ls_> falan
<ls_> Crunc a geçtim
<ls_> ama yakınd a
<ls_> apple geçiyorum tümden
<ElixirVitae> Dur seni bi' ignore edeyim.
<ElixirVitae> （　≖‿≖）
<ls_> ElixirVitae: sebep?
<command> eypılcılar sevmezük
<ls_> ha yok ben işde n dolayı
<ls_> geçiyorum ama
<command> olsun
<command> eypılcıları sevmezük
<ls_> ölrüz ne linux dan nede java dan php den
<ls_> geçmeyiz
<ls_> ama
<ls_> 13 inch bir apple almak lazım
<ls_> zor dayanıyorum
<ls_> yani
<ls_> 1 yıldır fena baskı var
<command> 13 inv
<command> ne baskısı
<ElixirVitae> Bu arada, #!i Debianın yeni versiyonuna geçince ancak deneyeceğim.
<ls_> command: abi geliyorum bri lavaboya gideyim geliyorum
<ElixirVitae> Sen baskı yap onlara.
<ElixirVitae> GNU de, FREEDOM de.
<command> ElixirVitae: ben kullanıyorum #!
<command> güzel iş yapar
<ElixirVitae> Güzel, güzel olmasına da
<ElixirVitae> Şöyle ubuntu repo/ppa kolaylığı olsa daha güzel olurdu.
<ElixirVitae> Önceden ubuntu üzerine kuruyorlarmış.
<ElixirVitae> Debiana geçmişler.
<ElixirVitae> Ubuntuyu "#! rebrand" yapmaya çalıştım biraz, ama iki-üç sıkıntı çıktı.
<ElixirVitae> Beceremedim/uğraşmadım.
<command> gerenk yok bence
<command> şu anki ahli gayet makul
<command> arch kurucam ama ilk fırsatta
<command> mecburiyetten #! takılıyom
<ElixirVitae> Ses kartımı tanımayla ilgili sıkıntı çıkardı bir de LiveCD.
<ElixirVitae> Hepten hevesim kaçtı.
<command> marka ne sesin ?
<ElixirVitae> Yeni Debian da deneyeceğim sadece.
<ElixirVitae> >Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<command> ala ala tanır ya
<command> chipset ne ?
<command> belki ona özel ayar çekmek lazımdır
<ElixirVitae> Bilmiyorum, belki de.
<ElixirVitae> Distro hopping yapmak için pek zamanım yok bu aralar.
<ElixirVitae> Zamanım çok olsa, Arch öğrenirim.
<ElixirVitae> Ama o da update gelince patlıyor çok, benim kafa kaldırmaz muhtemelen.
<command> öğrenecek bişe yok basit bi kur gerisi gelir
<command> günlük güncelleyeceksin
<ElixirVitae> İlk ikisini düzeltir, üçüncüde geri dönerim Ubuntuya gibime geliyor.
<command> arch sayfasından bakıp güncelleme için uyarı varsa ona göre yapacaksın
<command> o derece sağlamdır övmek gibi olmasın
<command> bir yıl aralıksız kullandım nerdeyse hiç sorun yaşamadım
<command> ama bilinç lazım tabikide
<ElixirVitae> Okumam gereken sayfalarca metin var o bilinç için.
<ElixirVitae> Bir de bir resim var bulayım bi'.
<command> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BHLSq4BCQAAYpCY.jpg
<ls_> hah geldim
<ls_> çalıştığımı zkurumda
<ls_> eclipse ile java ve java ee teknolojileri
<ls_> kullanıyoruz
<ls_> ubuntu dan vaz geçtiler unity den dolayı
<ls_> debian çok geriden deliyor
<ls_> mint  var
<ls_> oda iyi ama arada patlıyor
<ls_> xubuntu xorg da sorunlu
<ls_> baktılar en iyi ne var
<ls_> mac
<ls_> aldılar çıktılar
<ls_>  ha birde 13 inch de mac hariç diğeleri netbook
<ls_> o yuzden geçtik
<ls_> mac e
<command> ya bi git alla alaaa
<command> mac yalan
<command> linux gerçek
<ls_> benim en sevmediğim
<ls_> şey bu abi bri şeye itiraz edebilrsin ama bunu
<ls_> mantıklı ve makul
<ls_> şeyler çercevesinde
<ls_> yapmalısın
<ekolojik> yeni pardus baya iddialı geldi
<ls_> ekolojik: pardusun btimesini bende istemem ama
<ekolojik> adamlar telefonla destek bile yapmışlar
<ls_> arkasında sağlam ve kurumsal destek olmadan olmaz
<ekolojik> müşteri hizmeleri yani
<ls_> tabi debian tabanlı pardus değil
<ls_> ankda
<ls_> anka
<ls_> dan bahsediyorum ben
<ekolojik> ankayı boşver
<ekolojik> 2013den bahsediyorum ben
<ekolojik> bu sefer olacak galiba
<ls_> ekolojik: 2013 için söyleye bileceğim tek şey
<ls_> kullanmak isteyen kullana bilr
<ls_> am a
<ekolojik> ankacılar bi havalı ki sorma gitsin
<ls_> orjinal pardus
<ls_> olmadığı sürece
<ls_> ben kullanmam
<ekolojik> kendilerini önemli bi iş yaptıklarını sanıyorlar
<ekolojik> orjinal işte tubitak destekli
<ekolojik> takıldığın yerd açıyosun telefonu soruyorun bu neden böyle oldu diye
<ls_>  ekolojik : abi pisi paketi olmadığı sürece
<ls_> orjinal değil
<ls_> de
<ekolojik> daha önce yoktu böyle bişey
<ls_> neyse bende ki briaz geçmişten kalan bişey
<ls_> ama dediğim gibi
<ls_> ben debian ın orjinalini kullanırım
<ekolojik> adamlar pisinin yürümeyeceğini anlamış ki deb"e atlamışlar
<ekolojik> bence iyi de olmuş
<ls_> abi zaten  pisi ueka daki saçmalıkla yürümezdi ama
<ls_> deb e atlama sebebleri işin kolayına kaçmakdı
<ekolojik> pisi tubitak"ın çıraklık eseri idi
<ekolojik> yeni pardus kalfalık
<ekolojik> ben ustalık eserine geçtiklerinde pardusa geçerim heralde
<ls_> pisi li pardusu şuan özel bri kurum alsa emin ol
<ls_> çok sağlam bri ekiple
<ls_> ubuntu ya eş değer hale geitirirler
<ekolojik> özel bir kurum alsa pardusu paralı yaparlar heralde
<ekolojik> rehhat gibi
<ekolojik> redhat"
<ls_> ubuntu yu da özel bri kurum kullanıyor
<ls_> ama pparalı değil
<ekolojik> ama burası türkiye
<ls_> işte türkiyede canonical kadar bilinçli bri firm ayok
<ls_> ekolojik: bende onu anlatmaya çalışıyorum
<ekolojik> herşey paraya endeksli burda
<ls_> ekolojik: evet
<ekolojik> altyapıdan futbolcu yetiştiremezsen bastırırsın parayı alırsın en iyi futbolcuyu
<ekolojik> ama sonuç gene hüsran
<ls_> ekolojik: zaten hazırcılığımız yüzünden
<ls_> hüsran
<ekolojik> neyse ki okullarda artık linux eğitimi ciddiye alınıyor artık
<ekolojik> megepin modüllerinde güzel bilgiler var
<ekolojik> gençlik yetişiyor
<ls_> mod,üller haikakten iyi
<ls_> inşallah
<ls_> o eğitimleri hocalar
<ls_> sallamamazlık yapmıyordur
<ekolojik> o yetişen çocuklar linuxa bi alışsın
<ekolojik> buralar gene kalabalık olur bi süre sonra
<ls_> umarım
<ls_> benim küçük kuzen vardı
<ls_> 3 yaşında iken buna bilgisayar aldık
<ls_> adam microsoft tanımadı falan
<ls_> sonra
<ls_> okula gitti orada kullanamadı
<ls_> linux daha kolay geliyordu
<ls_> çünkü küçüklükten  bağışıklık kaptıydı
<ekolojik> maşallah diyelim
<ls_> saol
<ls_> herkese iyi geceler
#ubuntu-tr 2013-04-07
<genc> slm
<ElixirVitae> Selam genc.
<genc> as
<cmdexe> selam
<ElixirVitae> Selam cmdexe.
<cmdexe> ElixirVitae: ^_^
<cmdexe> program çnerin bağa
<cmdexe> kullandığınız güğzel programcıklar
<ElixirVitae> Neyçün?
<ElixirVitae> ninite.com/linux
<cmdexe> herşey olabilir
<ElixirVitae> >sudo apt-get install sl
<ElixirVitae> >sudo apt-get install cowsay
<findux> cd ellekurulum
<findux> hop yanlış oldu
<findux> komut satırında bi üst dizine çıkmak için komut varmı
<ElixirVitae> findux, >cd
<findux> teşekkürler
#ubuntu-tr 2014-03-31
<winux> selam arkadaşlar
<winux> yeni kurulum sayılan lucid ubutuda ram değişiminde sonra çalışmaz oldu
<winux> nedendir
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<ElixirVitae> http://linuxbeard.com/
#ubuntu-tr 2014-04-01
<irctc775> iyi günler
<irctc298> .
<irctc298> kimse yokmu
<Blaguvest> irctc298:  slm
#ubuntu-tr 2014-04-02
<awodn> selam
<Kartagis> selam
<Kartagis> facebook'a giremeyen var mı?
<awodn> ubuntuya giremeyen var :)
<awodn> herhangi bir ubuntu sürümünü çalışan usb yapabilirmiyiz
<awodn> yoksa illa live sürümümü lazım?
<Kartagis> usb yapabiliriz
<Kartagis> ha
<Kartagis> pardon
<Kartagis> onu denemedim ben ama usb'de kurulum yaptım
<Kartagis> usb'de kurulum programı*
<awodn> kartagis bakamadım kusura bakma
<awodn> usbye kurunca bilgisayar açılırken linuxlamı açılmış oluyor?
#ubuntu-tr 2014-04-03
<asdkjaldskj> Merhaba, ubuntu 13.10 lvm ile kurmayi planliyorum.
<asdkjaldskj> Dikkat edilmesi gereken bir husus var mi?
<asdkjaldskj> internetten bakindim biraz, bir kismi direk kurulum uzerinden anlatim yapmis bir kismi da manual olarak bir seyler yapin demis
<asdkjaldskj> http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2014/01/16/manual-full-disk-encryption-setup-guide-for-ubuntu-13-10-linux-mint-16/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+linuxbsdos+%28LinuxBSDos%29
<asdkjaldskj> bu sayfada ki yonergeler yeterli gelir mi?
#ubuntu-tr 2014-04-04
<qwbbu> herkese merhaba
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<nigihayami> arkadaşlar bir sorum var da
<nigihayami> archlinux-tr de cevap bulamadım belki bileniniz vardır
<nigihayami> ama bir miktar ileri düzey bir konu
<nigihayami> kernelden anlayan var mı aranızda
<nigihayami> varsa sorayım yoksa vaktinizi çalmıyım
<NamelessOne> bence ingilizce kanalına girip sormaslisin
<NamelessOne> burdakiler biraz maldir
<nigihayami> NamelessOne, mal mısın
#ubuntu-tr 2014-04-05
<SerL0g> sa
#ubuntu-tr 2014-04-06
<slarikan> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2015-03-30
<muhammedbariseki> selam
<muhammedbariseki> orda biri var mı?
<zigzak> selam
<zigzak> orda biri var mı?
<zigzak> Bana yardımcı olurmusunuz
<turgay> orası neresi ?
#ubuntu-tr 2016-04-04
<Kartagis> gimp yardımı verebilecek olan?
<Kartagis> :)
<Kartagis> merhaba bu arada
<command> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2016-04-05
<command> selamlar
<command> yaşayan var mı?
<command> ölüler altın takar mı?
#ubuntu-tr 2016-04-06
<fnoyanisi> selam
<fnoyanisi> kimse var mi
<fnoyanisi> 16.04 yukleyen var mi
<locodir-user> selamun aleykum
<locodir-user> Ben 2009 da Pardus isimli linux işletim sistemi kurmuştum. Çok beğenmeme rağmen oyun felan oynamak için windows'a dönüş yapmıştım. Tekrar Linux'e döndüm çünkü programcılıkta öğrenmek istiyorum ama sorular sorabileceğim platformlar vardı pardusdayken binlerce insanla konuşabileceğim. Ubuntu içinde var mı bu platformlar bilgi alışverişi yapılan chat platformlarından bahsediyorum? Kısaca bilgi ve
#ubuntu-tr 2016-04-07
<metaltrrocker> deneme
<command> metaltrrocker, deneme lütfen
<command> oha kanalda konuşan biri var
<metaltrrocker> :)
<metaltrrocker> burayı kullanmayı pek bilmiyorum. zamanında çok asl pls yapmadım :P
<command> urda pek asl yapan olmaz
<metaltrrocker> çok kullanılmıyor burası galiba
<metaltrrocker> geçenlerde bir bağlanmıştım ama 2-3 kullanıcı vardı
<command> sessiz genelde
<metaltrrocker> canlandıralım, şenlendirelim buraı
<metaltrrocker> *burayı.
<command> bi cacık cıkmaz
<command> yıllardır böle
<metaltrrocker> kullanıcıları kullanmaktan alıkoyan bir şey olmalı bence
<command> metaltrrocker, irc öldü son nesil burda amk
<command> bizden sonrakiler muhtemelen bilmeyecek
<metaltrrocker> varsın ölsün ya, yeniliğe açık olmalı bir yerde.
<metaltrrocker> forumda sohbetin yerine kullanılan başka bir uygulama ya da platform var mı?
<command> yok
#ubuntu-tr 2016-04-08
<metaltrrocker> Selam gençler, yaşlılar :)
<command> slm ihtiyar
<metaltrrocker> yahu bizden başka konuşan yok, atın diğer arkadaşları :P
<turgay> ?
<command> turgay, !
<turgay> [23:23] <metaltrrocker> yahu bizden başka konuşan yok, atın diğer arkadaşları :P
<command> eee
<command> adam haklı konusan kimse yok
<command> kanal ölü
<turgay> http://www.ntv.com.tr/ekonomi/venezuelada-hafta-sonu-tatili-3-gune-cikti,3fbg9o7_hUORy-kkjFCZWA
<f0und> Title: Venezuela'da hafta sonu tatili 3 güne çıktı | NTV (at www.ntv.com.tr)
<turgay> tv alacağım boyutunu nasıl seçmeliyim ?
<command> cüzdanına göre turgay
<turgay> cüzdan sonra boyutu seçeyim önce
<turgay> 55''  düşünüyorum
<turgay> 4.60 X 3.60  oda boyutu
<metaltrrocker> oda boyutuna göre fena değil gibi.
<metaltrrocker> sen naaap biliyor musun
<metaltrrocker> izleme mesafesini ölç evde, mağazada bunu simule et. kafana yatan boyuta yürü, tutma kendini
<turgay> mağazalarda tavan yüksek çevre geniş aldatuyor
<metaltrrocker> tavanı boşver,
<metaltrrocker> at gözlüğünü takıp izleyeceğin şeye odaklan sen.
<turgay> metaltrrocker:  bu işlemi yaptım her alışveriş mağazasında
<metaltrrocker> yok mu kafana uyan bir model.
<metaltrrocker> ona sahip olmalıyım dediğin sevdiğin marka
<metaltrrocker> kıvrık kavruk modeller var, 3d si var. varoğlu var
<turgay> özellikleri karşılasın lg samsung gibi markalar
<turgay> vestel ve türevlerini kesinlikle istemiyorum
<turgay> 4k  çözünürlüklü istiyorum
<turgay> metaltrrocker:  curved  istemiyorum
<turgay> boyut konusunda kararsızım
<turgay> çok büyük alıpta odayı bnozmak istemiyorum
<metaltrrocker> çok fazla büyük bence şöyle olur. İzlerken gözün odaklandığı yeri değiştiriyorsan büyüktür.
<metaltrrocker> Onun dışında odayı bozma konusunda varsa kararı evin hanımı verir gibi :P
<turgay> duvara montajlanacak  tablo gibi  duracak
<metaltrrocker> çok kafaya takma öyle şeyleri.
#ubuntu-tr 2017-04-07
<gambiyali> slm all
<command> as gambiyali
<command> memlekette havalar nasıl
<gambiyali> command: iğrenç bi güzellikte
<command> gambiyali, zaman farkından dolayı mı bu kadar geç yazdın
<command> malum sizin memleketle bizim memleket arasında dağlar kadar fark var
<command> birde sizin oralarda internette sıkıntılıdır
<command> 56k mı
<command> yazık
<gambiyali> command: Ixir diye bi internet kullanıyoz biz, kokoreççiden alıyoruz paketini
<gambiyali> ben yarım yiyorum arkadaş çeyrek
<command> gambiyali, güzel paketleri vardır
<gambiyali> acılı VPN de keza
<gambiyali> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjJHvAqFMOo
<f0und> Title: ixir - diskonnekt - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<mete_cetin> şifrem neydi benim
<mete_cetin> slm all again
<command> mete_cetin, kardeş selam
<command> sifreniz 123456
<command> oo kardeş Aranel hışgeldin
<command> oo kardeş at_jcc hışgeldin
<at_jcc> command: oo kardeşim hoş geldin :D feyizli abiler olarak hep beraber ask.fm ye geçiyoruz :D | ask.fm/anlcnsvn https://ask.fm/anlcnsvn/answers/1671021286
<f0und> Title: oo kardeşim hoş geldin :D feyizli abiler olarak hep beraber ask.fm ye geçiyoruz :D | ask.fm/anlcnsvn (at ask.fm)
<command> hış ne lan
<command> f0und, sen kimsin
<mete_cetin> şifrem harbi 123456 imiş
<f0und> command: Error: "sen" is not a valid command.
<command> at_jcc, f0und http://www.google.com
<f0und> Title: Google (at www.google.com)
<at_jcc> command: Google - Vikipedi https://tr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google
<f0und> Title: Google - Vikipedi (at tr.wikipedia.org)
<command> şaşmaz
<mete_cetin> f0und: asl?
<f0und> mete_cetin: Error: "asl?" is not a valid command.
<mete_cetin> o_O
<command> mete_cetin, f0und dangalak
<mete_cetin> bu bozuktur...
<command> sen ata bak
<command> at_jcc, asl
<at_jcc> command: (bkz: alt spesifikasyon limiti)
<command> atsky <3
<command> at_jcc, jamala
<at_jcc> command: sesi cidden çok güzel
<mete_cetin> at_jcc: banu alkan
<at_jcc> mete_cetin: binkuruları onun yüzünden gibim yara olmuştu
<mete_cetin> bu çok güzel bir makinedir
<mete_cetin> <3
<command> benim makinem <3
<command> at_jcc, benimsin
<at_jcc> command: picsin.
<command> saol <3
<mete_cetin> at_jcc: lena the plug
<at_jcc> mete_cetin: zevkle bekliyoruz kimsede yazmamış ya la
<command> mete_cetin, bu kanal loglanıyor bize gel
<command> #dedeler
<mete_cetin> log iyidir
<at_jcc> mete_cetin: Selam
#ubuntu-tr 2017-04-08
<bluemouse> merhaba
<command> bluemouse, melaba
<bluemouse> arkadaşlar linux ta yeniyim az önce ubuntu kurdum
<command> bluemouse, hayırlı olsun
<bluemouse> olmazsa olmaz programlar neler acaba yükleyeyim
<bluemouse> teşekkürler
<command> bluemouse, yazılım kurmak için menüdeki app var
<command> yazılım merkezi adı galiba
<command> seç begen kur
<command> dene
<command> begendğini kullan
<bluemouse> tamam orayı buldum ama orada sanki kısıtlı bir liste var
<command> ben uubntu kullanmadığım için bişey diyemem
<command> bluemouse, ubuntu-tr formuna bak birde
<bluemouse> birde oradaki programların açıklamaları kısa bunların daha detaylı bir şeklini görebilirmiyim ?
<bluemouse> hım peki
<bluemouse> hani deneme yanılma yoluyla hepsini tek tek yüklemeyeyim dedim
<command> forumda daha aktif bu topluluk var
<command> bluemouse,
<command> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/List_of_applications
<f0und> Title: List of applications - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<command> ubuntuda da bunları bulup kullanabilirsin liste geniş
<bluemouse> peki linux için video eğitim bulabileceğim bir yer tarif edebilirmisiniz ? youtube ta kanal filan ?
<bluemouse> link için teşekkürler bu arada
<command> hiç bi fikrim yok
<bluemouse> peki yeni başlayan biri olarak hangi linux sizce ?
<bluemouse> pardus denedim hiç destek göremedim nette
<bluemouse> ubuntu da yeni kurdum
<command> ubuntu kafi şimdilik
<command> mint de güzel
<bluemouse> youtube ta her yerde sadece kurulum var başka bişi bulamadım
<bluemouse> teşekkürler
#ubuntu-tr 2017-04-09
<Shehrazad> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam Shehrazad!
<command> selam
<command> f0und, bize selam yok mu zalim
<f0und> command: Error: "bize" is not a valid command.
<command> Selam
<command> sallamıyor bizi f0und
<command> lan amele f0und
<command> f0und, amele
<f0und> command: Error: "amele" is not a valid command.
<command> büyük amale
<command> atıma tap f0und
<command> at_0pq, heil
<at_0pq> command: heil panpa
#ubuntu-tr 2019-04-01
<eXclus> Sa
#ubuntu-tr 2019-04-03
<eXclus> Selam
<eXclus> Hayırlı geceler
#ubuntu-tr 2020-04-04
<varadero> slm
